# Blood Hounds Are Out



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking At 2.5" - 357 The 686 Performance Center 7 Shot & The 586 Ported 3" 7 Shot For Possibility For Carry ! What's Your Take On The 2 Picks ? :smt033


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

686 Pick up tomorrow 2.5" 7 shooter ! :numbchuck:


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Short barrel, .357 magnum, lots of recoil, lots and lots of muzzle flash, fat cylinder, short sight radius. At least it's the L frame and not the K frame. Don't know the ballistics on a .357 from a short barrel, might be interesting to see how they compare to say a 10mm mid-sized Glock.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally, I would never choose a revolver for EDC defense. Maybe an ankle gun for a back up, but with as many choices today for pocket pistols, why would anyone "choose" a revolver? The muzzle flare, the kick, the utter chaos, at least for me, make a revolver a terrible defense weapon. A S&W M&P Shield is a perfect alternative to any revolver for me. I would also be afraid of carrying a .357 magnum for defense. It is such a powerful round that your odds of hitting an innocent bystander is pretty good. Collateral damage will get you put in jail, or sued, so why?


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

A .357 is a fine defensive round and the Smith & Wesson was the "Gold Standard" for many years.

You got a great gun, get training, get a good holster, and you will be well armed.(don't forget speedloaders)

Enjoy, Stay Safe :mrgreen:


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow ! The Negativity On The 357 , You sure Don't Have To Put "Hot Rounds" In It To Make It Work For "Defense" ! If You Can't Get It Done In 2 To 3 Go Back To The Range ! 
:buttkick:


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

If Anyone Would Like To Look Up "Ballistics By The Inch" You Can Find Out Information Of Most Rounds , So I Found That A 357 Out Of A 3" Pipe Using A 158gr Hydra Shock Will Be At Or About 1122 / The Same Round Out Of A 2" Will Be At Or About 914 , Give Or Take Out Of A 686 S&W 2.5" Should Be About 1018 :smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the .357 is an awesome round, and dont have a problem if others use it for defense. It just isn't for me. A guy once told me "anything out of a .357 is going to kill what it hits". It is one heck of a round. It kicks like a mule, especially is lighter frames. However, if you like it, by all means. Carry it. Personally, I think it's overkill, but that's just for me.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

A Few Of Us Got Caught Up In The 357 Round, When I Started This Post it was About The 2.5" 686 / 7 Shot And Wanted To Know If Anyone Has It, Yes It's A #ell Of a Round But You Have Many Choice's As For Almost Any 38 On Up to The Lite 357s Enough Said , Now Does Anybody Have Some Info On this Type Of Revolver , Please Share


----------



## BingoFuel (Jun 20, 2014)

There have been a lot of threads in a lot of forums regarding the efficacy of a revolver for SD/HD. To me it's very appealing to someone who is not an expert shooter and/or may not have the chance to train frequently. It has a simple manual of arms (point and click), has very few failure modes and particularly low likelihood of failure, the typical recovery from a failure is to repeat the trigger pull, it shoots a pretty aggressive round (.38 Special +p or .357 Magnum) and many carry as many rounds as modern small semi's (e.g. the small 686+ carries 7, the short 627 carries 8 and my Shield carries 7 or 8).
They are not for everyone, but nothing is.
B



GCBHM said:


> Personally, I would never choose a revolver for EDC defense. Maybe an ankle gun for a back up, but with as many choices today for pocket pistols, why would anyone "choose" a revolver? The muzzle flare, the kick, the utter chaos, at least for me, make a revolver a terrible defense weapon. A S&W M&P Shield is a perfect alternative to any revolver for me. I would also be afraid of carrying a .357 magnum for defense. It is such a powerful round that your odds of hitting an innocent bystander is pretty good. Collateral damage will get you put in jail, or sued, so why?


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

BingoFuel said:


> There have been a lot of threads in a lot of forums regarding the efficacy of a revolver for SD/HD. To me it's very appealing to someone who is not an expert shooter and/or may not have the chance to train frequently. It has a simple manual of arms (point and click), has very few failure modes and particularly low likelihood of failure, the typical recovery from a failure is to repeat the trigger pull, it shoots a pretty aggressive round (.38 Special +p or .357 Magnum) and many carry as many rounds as modern small semi's (e.g. the small 686+ carries 7, the short 627 carries 8 and my Shield carries 7 or 8).
> They are not for everyone, but nothing is.
> B


 Very Nicely Put ! , I Have Gone Out And Pick Up My 686pc Have not Had The Time To Take It To The Range Do To Work Hrs This Gun Just Said Buy Me As I Do Have Others That Could Very Well Fill Any Part Of Defense Carry And I Do Like The Way It Fills In When Others Won't, Or Can't , To Many People Get Carried Away With Having A Ma Duse And 2 Cans Of Ammo ! L.O.L. For Me It's Small And Hard Hitting Just Get It Done . :smt1099


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

I own a few Smith revolvers, 357's and 38 specials, but haven't tried out the 686 or the 586, but clearly they are fine revolvers. The 7 shot capacity is great.

If recoil is a concern for you, use .38 Special +P hollow points, in any grain of your choice. That is my only load. Definitely a noticiable reduction in recoil compared to the 357, yet the 38 +P still has some awesome stopping power.

Personally the wife and I both prefer revolvers as our carry guns.
As much as I love my semi autos, revolvers are just so easy and so simple...a one piece gun. No magazine to worry about dropping or losing. Don't have to remember what button or lever does what. Just aim and squeeze. 
I carry 2 Safariland speed loaders in 38 special size.

Slip a Pachmayr rubber grip on it and your good to go...but keep your original fine wood grips, someday that will increase the resale value if you ever decide to sell them. I was foolish and didn't keep my original wood grips. But I won't ever sell mine revolvers anyway.

When hunting, i pop my 357 loads in for that extra punch out in the woods, for bear, hogs, and what not.
:rock:

------
*NRA Member*

Our Second Amendment is a privilege...embrace it, protect it, and never take it for granted


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

I forgot, my brother has his S&W 586, that he bought back in the mid-80's, which i have shot many rounds through. I have the Model 19 from the same year. These are only 6 shot models, unlike the current 7 shots. That extra round makes a big difference, especially with a carry sidearm.

The 586/686 series are fantastic guns all around.
------
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For the longest time, the .357 magnum was thought to be the best self-defense round you could have. 

Maybe times have changed and that's no longer true?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to have a 686, and it was great for the purpose I had at the time. I used it mostly in pin matches, steel shooting, and some bullseye. Mine was a 6" version with a ProPoint on it, and it was just too bulky for carry. Great shooter, though.

I think you will be happier with the 686 over the 586, the L frame is just much more robust than the K frame and you get the option of shooting .38, or .357.

I would, however, suggest a nice set of Pachmayrs, they felt much better in my hand than the standard wood grips. It sure was a benefit, however, to have saved the original grips when I went to sell my 686.

Good luck with your purchase, and your decision to CC a large revolver like an L frame Smith. Personally, I like mid-size semis.

You have a great revolver there.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I've got a 2.5" 686. Certainly one of my favorite guns. People would tell me the barrel is too short and that I wouldn't be able to hit anything with it but ringing steel targets at 25 yards in double action is the norm. Recoil isn't bad unless I've made some really hot rounds. And it's been pretty sturdy--I've shot 4500 rounds through it in the last 18 months and just had to take it in for some work recently. You can't go wrong with a good revolver.


----------



## Redcoat3340 (Oct 21, 2014)

I've got an old S&W model 60 (.38 spec. stainless) with a great trigger job for DA/SA that I use for pocket carry. I feel perfectly well prepared. It's certainly enough bullet with Hydra Shok's or Critical Defense JHP's; I know I can hit what I'm aiming at out to 15 yards; and I carry a speed loader with another five at the ready. 

If ten total isn't enough, I should be open carrying with my S&W 459 and fifteen or so 9mm Hydra Shoks in the magazine and another 15 in my pocket. But I can't really think of a scenario short of a riot where I might need that much firepower. And if it's a riot, I'll probably be shooting something with even more firepower.


----------



## dahermit (Oct 30, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Personally, I would never choose a revolver for EDC defense. Maybe an ankle gun for a back up, but with as many choices today for pocket pistols, why would anyone "choose" a revolver? The muzzle flare, the kick, the utter chaos, at least for me, make a revolver a terrible defense weapon. A S&W M&P Shield is a perfect alternative to any revolver for me. I would also be afraid of carrying a .357 magnum for defense. It is such a powerful round that your odds of hitting an innocent bystander is pretty good. Collateral damage will get you put in jail, or sued, so why?


 Why? Because a double-action revolver, used in double-action mode, compared to an auto, there is almost no chance of an accidental discharge. With 38 Spl. defense loads, I have not experienced any "...muzzle flare, [?, flip?, flash?] the kick, the utter chaos..." in either of my carry 5-shot snubbies. Furthermore, defense is very different from offense...autos with high cap mags for war, revolvers to save your butt in the very unlikely (but possible) event you will have to use a gun as a civilian. If you have to shoot, the person you will be shooting at will almost be in your face (or had better be for your legal considerations), so innocent bystanders should not be unduly endangered. Oft-times the fantasies about the event of having to use deadly force does not relate to reality. A revolver is closer to the ideal for _*self defense*_ than an auto.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

dahermit said:


> Why? Because a double-action revolver, used in double-action mode, compared to an auto, there is almost no chance of an accidental discharge. With 38 Spl. defense loads, I have not experienced any "...muzzle flare, [?, flip?, flash?] the kick, the utter chaos..." in either of my carry 5-shot snubbies. Furthermore, defense is very different from offense...autos with high cap mags for war, revolvers to save your butt in the very unlikely (but possible) event you will have to use a gun as a civilian. If you have to shoot, the person you will be shooting at will almost be in your face (or had better be for your legal considerations), so innocent bystanders should not be unduly endangered. Oft-times the fantasies about the event of having to use deadly force does not relate to reality. A revolver is closer to the ideal for _*self defense*_ than an auto.


<Sarcasm Alert>
But, but... You *need* a full 17+1 gun to make sure of stopping the drug-crazed gorilla from getting within 2 feet of you, and ANY caliber not starting with a "4" is not powerful enough for a one-shot stop....

Oh, wait - you don't need a one-shot stop with all that capacity - Ummm.. that's not right, somehow.....

</Sarcasm Alert>


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Well After Some Time I've Got My CCW And Settled Down On My Carry As A Mod 327 S&W With Pachmayer American Legend Grips My IWB Is A Tucker Gun Leather Texas Heritage IWB , Don't Know How To Post Pic From My Phone P.M. Me and I Try That Way !


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

borris said:


> Well After Some Time I've Got My CCW And Settled Down On My Carry As A Mod 327 S&W With Pachmayer American Legend Grips My IWB Is A Tucker Gun Leather Texas Heritage IWB , Don't Know How To Post Pic From My Phone P.M. Me and I Try That Way !


Very nice. I recently got a 627 w the 2 5/8" barrel. I have been looking for a holster. I really like the holster you selected . I may have to get one of those as well.


----------

